# microfono a sonda per rew



## stabilito (Nov 25, 2009)

Buongiorno a tutti voi del forum
vorrei sapere se il programma con le REW Misurazioni in generale posso
Usare un microfono uno sensore (come Quelli che Usano nel laboratorio di lungo termine) ha dovuto microfoni uno sonda con ventosa
uscita n = 2 RCA
Spero Che Qualcuno mi Possa osare una risposta
Ciao: wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Since our forum system uses the English language and we do not have translators, your Italian will be difficult for us to understand what you are asking. We must ask that you please use the English language.

Poiché il nostro sistema di forum usa la lingua inglese e non abbiamo i traduttori, il tuo italiano sarà difficile per noi capire quello che chiedete. Dobbiamo chiedere che si prega di utilizzare la lingua inglese.

Welcome to the Shack!


----------



## stabilito (Nov 25, 2009)

microphone to probe for rew -------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Good morning to all of you of the forum I would want to know if the program with the REWs Misurazioni in general I can Use a microphone a sensor (as Those that Use in the laboratory of long term) you/he/she has owed microphones a probe with sucker exit n = 2 RCAs Spero That Someone can dare me an answer Hi: wave:


----------



## dyohn (Apr 17, 2008)

It is possible to use any microphone that you can connect to your computer sound card. However the quality and accuracy of the results will depend on the frequency response characteristic of that mic. If the mic does not have a flat extended FR your readings will be colored by the response curve of the microphone.


----------

